# teh board bag



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm kinda browsing for a snowboard bag... but I want one that'll fit at least two boards WITH the bindings on them. Looks liek most bags will carry one board with bindings, and one without, but I'd rather avoid the hassle of having to take 'em apart everytime.

So far I've found the Burton Wheelie Locker, Dakine High Roller and OGIO Agent all have multiple board capacities (WITH bindings attached), but they're expensive...

so I was wondering about the Dakine Low Roller, or the OGIO Caddy bags... does anyone have either of these? can they fit two assembled setups?

thanks.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I actually have the Ogio Agent and for me it was between that or the High Roller. I went with the Agent because I'm a big dude and ride a 168 and the High Roller didn't come in a length long enough for me. Too bad too because I have like 2 other pieces in Dakine's digi-camo so it would've been sweet to match.

I don't think the other 2 have multi w/binding capacity... look around, I think I've seen both the Dakine and Ogio on clearance some where on the web


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah the OGIO was on sale on SAC for like $60... but i didnt have two boards then 

mightta been the Caddy though... I'm in no rush to get it, cuz my simple bag is working for now, but later when i get travellin, it'd be nice to have a place to put 'em both.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can speak for the Burton wheelie locker which i have, and you can only fit one board with bindinings which sucks cause you gotta take them off,but cant complain cause I paid abou $80 bucks for a $200 bag.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

that's exactly why I bought the Agent... I do at least 1 west coast trip a year so it made sense for me to go with the Agent. Also I usually only bring 1 board with me but I didn't want to have to buy my gf a bag also so I got one that can carry both easily.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

bump for this... I found the dakine for $150 shipped to Canada and am prolly gonna get it... can any one confirm that the 165 Dakine High Roller will fit two boards with bindings attached?


----------

